# infraspinatus shoulder muscle injuries



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm posting this basically to get a feel for how much interest there is on "infraspinatus" shoulder muscle injuries (one of 3? front shoulder muscles?), and my first hand experience with my dog. I will try to distinguish between fact and my opinion as I recount my first hand experience. The reason I'm approaching it this way, is, it will take some time to reconstruct and don't want to go to the effort unless there is some interest out there. Itse3ms to be more common then you might think. This includes the same injury on the other shoulder in Oct., by chance, but less sever?
P.S. Sparky seems to be doing much better but still not 100%


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Assuming the infraspinatus muscle is the same on a dog as it is a human, here's the lowdown on the muscle (I'm not a vet, but I did take human anatomy at the U, so I am familiar with this muscle):

Infra=below
spina refers to the "spine" of the scapula, or shoulder blade
us is a common suffix given when naming muscles.
Here is a picture:
[attachment=1:s3xszokk]scapula.jpeg[/attachment:s3xszokk]

When looking at the bone from the back on a person, the spine of the scapula is most visible. It is the bony ridge that runs horizontally.

Here's the infraspinatus muscle in relation to the scapula:

[attachment=0:s3xszokk]infraspinatus.jpeg[/attachment:s3xszokk]

Functionally, the infraspinatus muscle helps to control movement of the humerus, or the long bone in the upper arm. In animals, the front legs control where they go, contributing some power to actual forward movement, where the back legs mostly contribute to forward motion. So the front legs are the steering wheel for an animal. Just watch a dog walk, and you can see how much movement there is in that muscle.

I imagine that's why it has been such a long recovery for Sparky. It gets nearly constant motion, and if he runs, it REALLY gets a workout...something that doesn't help recovery.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Chaser 
Great information; however, I'm, not sure about the similarities to humans, but what do I know w/o some research. My point is irrespective to human similarities, I was told by my vet, who I respect, and 2 orthopedic surgeons that this is *not* an uncommon sports/hunting dog injury and *most* end up with surgery because of contraction..   We have avoided surgery with, in *my* opinion some actions I took. Sooooooo, thus the post.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

While the structures are not identical in form in dogs and humans, both species are mammals. All mammals share similarities in types of structure, not necessarily shape or form. This is actually one of the evidences that prompted scientists to look more closely at the Theory of Evolution. 

As anyone who has had rotator cuff, or shoulder issues can attest, they're a BUGGER to get healed up. Most of the time it requires surgery just to improve function, but it is almost never the same as it was prior to the injury, and pain from it becomes a way of life. The tough part about your situation Leaky, is Sparky can't tell you what hurts, how bad it does, and what makes it worse.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Chaser,
I'll just offer this, maybe to get a constructive discussion going. During this period which eventually resulted in both shoulders (that's another story) and visiting 2 reputable orthopedic surgeons, a good vet and a a Park City re-hab doctor, all recommended no operation to give hime a chance to heal on his own. At this point, he seems to be gaining his activity and only a slight limp after an extended lying down for a few steps. Yep, I'm hopeful. You just can't imagine how I struggled against an operation instead of this long "natural" re-hab. The operation would have involved cutting the tendon to that particular muscle and letting the others take over. To be honest, I'm still in the observation phase for re-injury and reconsideration. Would you believe he stepped into a coyote trap a months ago on his newest injured leg???? Luckily, I got him out with the only visual signs of hurt was a limp for about 30 seconds and then he ran to my discarded hat, retrieved it, and said let's go.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So are you suggesting that the surgery would have been a better way to go, perhaps offering a quicker recovery? Or are you glad you chose to let things heal up with rest and time?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Chaser.
To this day, I'm not sure. :? All I can say is I followed the recommendations of trained dog doctors and specialists and he seems to be recovering. I am worried that that muscle will always be more susceptible to injury so which is best?????? What do you think? I guess if he re-injures it and it goes into contraction I can go for surgery at that time???? Right now " I made my bed and now I'll lie in it".


----------

